# Broken Tooth



## LisaIda

NOt sure if this is the Section to post in but I'll try.

Today while Duke was laying on his bed I was giving him a good belly rub. He rolled over onto his back and his top lip hung loose.

I was telling him how beautiful his teeth were when I noticed that one is broken. It is the one before the canine on the left side.

Now I feel terrible becauase a. I hadn't noticed it before b. I don't know when he did it and c. I gave him a chicken carcass this morning . 

He ate it right down so I assume the broken tooth didn't bother him.

It's not red or swollen.

Should I get him to the vet? Would they remove it? Can this cause trouble for him if simply left alone?

Love anyone's help on this.


----------



## arycrest

I think it depends on where the tooth broke - something that your vet can check. I've had dogs break off teeth that never needed any intervention and others that needed to be pulled. 

When Honey broke her fang the dentist said she would have suggested doing a root canal but due to her age she felt pulling it was the best course of action.


----------

